# Trunk Weatherstrip / Leak ???



## drummersoul (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello,
I have a 2000 Maxima SE model. I asked the forum about a trunk leak and have investigated the tail lights, window seal, etc. I think the water is coming in at the lower trunk area close to the lisence plate. I will replace the trunk weatherstrip to rule that out. Does anyone know if it is all one piece and if so how it goes on??

Thanks


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

There are manuals, like the one Haynes makes that will answer all those type of questions.


----------

